# Baratza Virtuoso or MBK Feldgrind?



## radrich (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm planning on upgrading my grinder. I currently have a Krups GVX2 (very inconsistent grind and loud) and Hario MM-2 (nice looking but hard to use, handle also started slipping). At the moment, my budget can only accommodate one and I'm considering either the Baratza Virtuoso or Feldgrind. Which would you recommend? I'm leaning more towards the Feldgrind for its portability but I also make cold brew about once or twice a week which gives the Virtuoso an edge due to volume.

I'll be using it more for filter brews, particularly Aeropress and Kalita Wave. I'm more particular about the grind consistency though. Any insights would be appreciated


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Both will give adequate grind consistency for the methods you are using. The decider will really be how often you will want to use a portable grinder & how big your cold brew doses are.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

I'll second what MWJB said, I've got the feldgrind for my brewed coffee in work (Aeropress) and it's an absolute dream and tears through a single dose on anything other than espresso grind.

Large doses could be a pain though because it's not the easiest to grip after a while


----------



## radrich (Nov 26, 2016)

I usually brew a cup or two daily so that should be fine. For cold brew my dose is either 45 or 100gs. I understand the Feldgrind's hopper has a 45g capacity, yes? Thanks!


----------



## radrich (Nov 26, 2016)

I dont mind hand grinding daily. I actually stopped using the Krups after I got the MM2. Although i had to put it back in the shelf after the handle slot got threaded which makes it slip rendering the grinder useless.

Hope this wouldnt be the case with the Feldgrind coz getting a replacement handle isnt exactly easy.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

I've never measured how much you could fit in but 45g seems like a fair guess. Build quality wise the feldgrind is cracking and can't see if giving up the ghost any time soon!

If you're going to order one I'd suggest getting it through Dear Green coffee roasters as people don't have a ton of success going to MBK directly


----------



## snowdropp (Mar 9, 2017)

Any idea when the Feldgrind will be restocked anywhere? The only place in the UK that I can find it is Harvey Nichols which seems a little overpriced at £140 + p&p


----------



## radrich (Nov 26, 2016)

I got my Feldgrind from Dear Green, as suggested by JackBlackmore. Be sure to check regularly though since they sell out quite fast once restocked


----------



## DickL (Jan 16, 2017)

How about the Baratza Encore (150.00) filter at 14 or cafetiere at 30 both are excellent


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The Feldgrind is excellent from espresso to French press


----------

